# BUG REPORT: "Antenna" message



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

Suddenly, my Delphi Sky-Fi isn't loading in my car, the display giving me only an "antenna" message. Checked all the cables, wires, inputs, and everything's exactly where it should be. Can the antenna just fail?

Got the equipment from XM directly on a promo offer a year or so ago, and contacted them, and they said, "Sorry, hope you remain a customer!"

Anyone have any ideas, short of installing a new car kit for sixty-five bucks or so?


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

You might check xmfan or xm411 to see but I'm sure that the antenna can go bad, could be a bad solder joint or something or maybe the connector. I would try to take my radio in to Circuit City or Best Buy or maybe a local shop to see if they have a Skyfi cradle setup that you can plug your radio into to at least narrow that down as the cause. Otherwise I would probalby buy a new car kit or maybe just the antenna. I know the store at xm411.com has good deals on cradles and antennas, you can probably get a new single input cradle and low profile antenna. They work better and look nicer too IMO.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

Lee L said:


> You might check xmfan or xm411 to see but I'm sure that the antenna can go bad, could be a bad solder joint or something or maybe the connector. I would try to take my radio in to Circuit City or Best Buy or maybe a local shop to see if they have a Skyfi cradle setup that you can plug your radio into to at least narrow that down as the cause. Otherwise I would probalby buy a new car kit or maybe just the antenna. I know the store at xm411.com has good deals on cradles and antennas, you can probably get a new single input cradle and low profile antenna. They work better and look nicer too IMO.


Thanks. Got a new car cradle, new antenna. Same result. Antenna alignment menu shows nonexistent signal. Two bad antennas/cradles in a row?


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Probably not, I guess the radio might be bad. Any chance you can take it into a shop or retail establishment to try it out there?


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

Lee L said:


> Probably not, I guess the radio might be bad. Any chance you can take it into a shop or retail establishment to try it out there?


That's my next step; but the radio is fine in my SkyFi boombox! Sigh.


----------



## CrankyYankee (Feb 19, 2003)

I've had XM close to two years and I've had the antenna message twice.
Don't know why, but powering it down and restarting it cleared it.


----------

